# female betta tank



## gillman (Aug 18, 2012)

how do you set up a female betta tank? is it ok to keep other fish with the female bettas and is a 20 high ok for this set up? and will they kill my neon tetras?:chair:


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

No they will not kil your tetras but i would keep them in a tank of there own. I am doing the same as you and colecting the fish on friday, In previouse experiances i found my tetras fin nipped the betta's so a tank of them on there own would be better


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

A 20 gallon is good for a sorority. I wouldn't advise keeping tetras in a sorority, but it may work depending on the temperament of your females.


----------



## gillman (Aug 18, 2012)

ok thanks alot for your help


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

try visiting my site. http://bettacare.webs.com/
it has the info on it.


----------



## MauimoBetta (Dec 18, 2012)

they should be fine, as long as there is a lot of hinding places, plants etc.


----------

